#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Only 90km out of target

## ChangNoi1

But I am looking for a house for rent or sale in Lampang city.

Chang Noi

----------


## mingmong

CN1 Im living there now, may be can help, find it cheaper then CNX and not as busy traffic wise, pm me,

----------


## mingmong

yes only 2 results so far, 1 is housechiangmai.net  phone 089 700 1368 / 053 895 704  they do speak English Dutch and French, were quite helpful but need to know your budget, other I will pm you on, regards mingmong

----------

